# Near death experiences....wondering?



## CAL (Jun 18, 2011)

What do you think?Had a lady who was the county soil conservation agent several years ago to share her near death experience.She was in a motorcycle accident and completely out of touch with everything.She described to me about being on the operating table and she was hovering above the bed the whole time looking at the Dr.'s working on her trying to save her life.She said she wanted to tell them she was alright and to stop whatever they were doing.She then described how beautiful and soft the place she was in and how pleasant it was and how she did not want to leave.She also described to me a figure she met there and how they walked and talked.This figure told her she was not ready and the time was not yet for her to be there and she had to go back.She then told how she went back to her body!

What do you think?


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 18, 2011)

CAL said:


> What do you think?Had a lady who was the county soil conservation agent several years ago to share her near death experience.She was in a motorcycle accident and completely out of touch with everything.She described to me about being on the operating table and she was hovering above the bed the whole time looking at the Dr.'s working on her trying to save her life.She said she wanted to tell them she was alright and to stop whatever they were doing.She then described how beautiful and soft the place she was in and how pleasant it was and how she did not want to leave.She also described to me a figure she met there and how they walked and talked.This figure told her she was not ready and the time was not yet for her to be there and she had to go back.She then told how she went back to her body!
> 
> What do you think?



I think that accepting a supernatural explanation for that experience without considering other more reasonable possibilities is baseless.  Just like in every circumstance.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 18, 2011)

must be the drugs !!! i have almost died 14 times from super low blood sugars and all i remember is struggling to save my own life or my wife doing it for me ...


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 18, 2011)

Prolly them doggone aliens Cal.

http://www.near-death.com/experiences/triggers19.html


----------



## bullethead (Jun 18, 2011)

CAL said:


> What do you think?Had a lady who was the county soil conservation agent several years ago to share her near death experience.She was in a motorcycle accident and completely out of touch with everything.She described to me about being on the operating table and she was hovering above the bed the whole time looking at the Dr.'s working on her trying to save her life.She said she wanted to tell them she was alright and to stop whatever they were doing.She then described how beautiful and soft the place she was in and how pleasant it was and how she did not want to leave.She also described to me a figure she met there and how they walked and talked.This figure told her she was not ready and the time was not yet for her to be there and she had to go back.She then told how she went back to her body!
> 
> What do you think?



Wild, crazy, amazing, supernatural, mystical, beyond comprehension are just a few that come to mind. If it is true that such a place exists outside of the one we know and live in now then great, but is it Heaven? Is it Christian? Does any god have anything to do with it or is it a place where our mind takes us in the final moments of death so that we are at peace? With a traumatic injury the body produces a chemical that dulls the pain and can also shut our bodies down into a coma to deal with the event. Possibly along with the drugs being poured into our body to save our life creates the sensation? I hear about those things in hospitals and on operating tables a lot. The body and mind are capable of incredible things. No one knows the full possibilities of our brain power but I am convinced it is capable of feats we would credit to supernatural instances.

Did you ever hear of a 114lb woman lift a vehicle off of a loved one due to an accident? How can someone that size lift 4000lbs????? It is an incredible example of the body and mind doing things that are IMPOSSIBLE under normal circumstances?


----------



## CAL (Jun 18, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Wild, crazy, amazing, supernatural, mystical, beyond comprehension are just a few that come to mind. If it is true that such a place exists outside of the one we know and live in now then great, but is it Heaven? Is it Christian? Does any god have anything to do with it or is it a place where our mind takes us in the final moments of death so that we are at peace? With a traumatic injury the body produces a chemical that dulls the pain and can also shut our bodies down into a coma to deal with the event. Possibly along with the drugs being poured into our body to save our life creates the sensation? I hear about those things in hospitals and on operating tables a lot. The body and mind are capable of incredible things. No one knows the full possibilities of our brain power but I am convinced it is capable of feats we would credit to supernatural instances.
> 
> Did you ever hear of a 114lb woman lift a vehicle off of a loved one due to an accident? How can someone that size lift 4000lbs????? It is an incredible example of the body and mind doing things that are IMPOSSIBLE under normal circumstances?



You got me Bullet cause I just don't know.All I do know is what the lady told me standing in my peanut field one morning.This is all.Wish I knew more but I don't.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree. No one knows anything for sure, but like in every other aspect of my life, I tend to weigh the options and go with the most reasonable explanation and often it is the most simple one.


----------



## CAL (Jun 18, 2011)

bullethead said:


> I agree. No one knows anything for sure, but like in every other aspect of my life, I tend to weigh the options and go with the most reasonable explanation and often it is the most simple one.



Yes Sir,I do the same thing many times.But then I question my own explanation and seem to fine flaws in it too.I guess my only argument would be how many people have these out of body experiences and they all seem to have lots of things in common.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2011)

"90 minutes in Heaven" is a great book on this subject.  I highly recommend it for anyone no matter the side of faith you're on.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 18, 2011)

True about many having those experiences. I cannot argue that but I'd bet that you have ran or jumped up in the air in one or a few of your dreams and flew! I know I have and probably many others. I'll be darned if I can do the same while awake!


----------



## bullethead (Jun 19, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> "90 minutes in Heaven" is a great book on this subject.  I highly recommend it for anyone no matter the side of faith you're on.



He was coming home from a church conference when he was run over by an 18 wheeler and killed instantly. Immediately he was transported to the gates of Heaven where he was surrounded by people that he had known in life that were not complete in the sense we are now but he could recognize them. He could see and hear the sights and sounds of wings beating above him and the sounds of praise music where everyone was singing together in unison praising God..... 

I'd venture to say he had a little pre-disposed knowledge of heaven long before the crash being that he was on his way home from a church conference. I'll guess he was deeply religious before the accident. He looks pretty good for being dead.

I wonder if a tribesman had drowned in a jungle river and was "dead" and  washed up on the bank for 90 minutes before he was suddenly "not dead", would he experience the same thing? I'd bet if so it would scare the ever living culture right out of him and he would think he was in the most frightening place of his life having never experienced the modern christian version of worship. He might think he was sent somewhere else!


----------



## bullethead (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.near-death.com/hindu.html


----------



## bullethead (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.near-death.com/


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 19, 2011)

bullethead said:


> http://www.near-death.com/



Seems to reinforce NDE as being valid.  http://www.near-death.com/experiences/evidence02.html


----------



## bullethead (Jun 19, 2011)

I surely do not doubt the experience, but don't you find it interesting that the experiences are related to their set of beliefs?

Dead is dead. NEAR dead is something else.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2011)

The brain is an amazing processor.


----------



## tournament fisher (Jun 19, 2011)

who knows- all  i know is if you are saved you will go to heaven. how you get there when you die only god knows!!


----------



## bullethead (Jun 19, 2011)

tournament fisher said:


> who knows- all  i know is if you are saved you will go to heaven. how you get there when you die only god knows!!



That might be all you believe, unless your dead right now and online from heaven, you don't really know anything for sure.


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 19, 2011)

tournament fisher said:


> who knows- all  i know is if you are saved you will go to heaven. how you get there when you die only god knows!!



And how do you know this?


----------

